
Why your brain is not a computer - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/feb/27/why-your-brain-is-not-a-computer-neuroscience-neural-networks-consciousness
======
gus_massa
The article has a very narrow definition of a computer. The author should read
about
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dataflow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dataflow)
and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsupervised_learning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsupervised_learning)
and perhaps a few more articles of the last 20 years of computer science.

